# how can I find an employer who would sponsor me. I am a chef.



## chefbarbi (May 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I would love to move to Australia, but I find it really difficult to figure out how. I am a qualified chef, and I would like to work in a hotel or big restaurant. Does anyone know if hotels sponsor chef, and if yes, which one? I am in New Zealand...

thanks a lot.:clap2:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Chef has been taken off the SOL (Skilled Occupation List) so you won't be able to be sponsored by a company. 

Have you checked out the "please read: helpful websites......" sticky at the top of the forum page. There is a link to DIAC which will give all the visas available. You could look at the RSMS visa Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)

Dolly


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Experienced chefs are back in demand according to fresh Victorian SMP.


----------



## mike36 (Feb 7, 2011)

*hello*



chefbarbi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would love to move to Australia, but I find it really difficult to figure out how. I am a qualified chef, and I would like to work in a hotel or big restaurant. Does anyone know if hotels sponsor chef, and if yes, which one? I am in New Zealand...
> 
> thanks a lot.:clap2:


Hi there we are currently looking for full time qalified chef at our restaurant, how does it work to sponser a chef.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

mike36 said:


> Hi there we are currently looking for full time qalified chef at our restaurant, how does it work to sponser a chef.


Check the DIAC website since the employer has certain responsibilities when they sponsor someone - it'll be under the visa type. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## timlee900 (Jan 27, 2012)

mike36 said:


> Hi there we are currently looking for full time qalified chef at our restaurant, how does it work to sponser a chef.



Hi Mike.

tell me are you still looking at sponsoring a chef?
i am reliable and hard working. I come with around 6/7 years experience


please let us know

timothy


----------

